#ubuntu-website 2008-07-28
<Volans> Hi all :)
<mase_slapt> hey Volans
<Volans> Hi mase_slapt, how are you?
<Volans> Hi newz2000
<mase_slapt> Volans: yeh not too bad. Yourself ?
<Volans> good weekend, thanks
<newz2000> Volans: I will check out that linked cse, it very well could be an excellent choice
<Volans> yeah!
<Volans> we can use the iframe method to have the google ads, or the google hosted page results
<Volans> ah newz2000 yesterday there was a guy ( alefteris ) that asked for the resolution of a couple of bugs related to the community forums page, I have inserted all the related bugs in a comment to the last one reported yesterday, bug 252369
<ubot3> Malone bug 252369 in ubuntu-website "Community web forums page should include Hebrew forums" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252369
<newz2000> Volans: oh, thank you so much
<newz2000> gathering all those into one place will be a big help
<newz2000> I will see if I can resolve that here in a couple min
<Volans> if you don't have already see it I have sent you in query a cople of example links of the google cse
<newz2000> yes, I glanced at that
<newz2000> I noticed there were no ads there, is that on purpose or is google not finding relevant ads?
<Volans> for the first there ins't because is the ajax method, for the second they are, just search something more "ads-oriented" ;)
<Volans> s/isn't/aren't/
<Volans> is the google hosted page
<Volans> not the iframe method
<newz2000> gotcha
<ryanakca> newz2000: does the Ubuntu start page use a CMS?
<newz2000> no
<ryanakca> okies, should we bother trying to use Drupal? My guess would be not worth it...
<newz2000> probably shouldn't because of potential load problems
<newz2000> and little benefit to doing so
<ryanakca> thanks, and the feature tour?
<newz2000> it has been static html in the past but its not necessary to do that - it could be drupal based if that helps
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-29
<sisto> hi
<mase_slapt> ping Volans
<Volans> mase_slapt: pong :)
<mase_slapt> Volans: internationalisation question for you
<mase_slapt> say i set my browser to cp-1251 (cryillic) and i make an http request to an apache server
<mase_slapt> when i get the data in python/php
<mase_slapt> what charset does apache give it to me in ?
<mase_slapt> is the HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET accurate ?
<mase_slapt> or is that just what the browser is willing to accept
<Volans> good question... I'm trying now and seems that the browser choice is only local, you can change the encoding of the loaded page, but I think it don't send to the server the encoding
<Volans> if you want I have a test page
<Volans> and I found always: [HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET] => ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
<Volans> no matter what encoding I have set in FF2
<Volans> mase_slapt I think that HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET is not the good place to see, because the charset is overwitten by the HTTP response, with the  Content-Type
<Volans> or with the default charset of apache configuration
<mase_slapt> hmm that is also my experience.
<mase_slapt> thanks
<Volans> and in an international content maybe use utf-8 is the best choice
<Volans> s/content/contest/
<mase_slapt> yeh i am trying to
<mase_slapt> basically trying to write validation routines
<mase_slapt> so that i get content in say $_GET / $_POST under PHP, and i can remove things like null bytes etc... that don't do anything
<mase_slapt> cept null bytes are easy
<mase_slapt> UTF-8 control chars are hard.
<mase_slapt> gotta make sure the content is UTF-8 first
<Volans> depends on how you use the data after... save to a DB, print into the page, etc...
<mase_slapt> erm yeh but i already have that stuff covered....provided its in UTF-8
<mase_slapt> getting there is proving tricky/
<mase_slapt> well reliably anyway
<mase_slapt> hmm kubuntu seems to have resumed for the first time ever!
<mase_slapt> rock on
<Volans> lol
<Volans> ryanakca: ping
<emunkki> mase_slapt, resumed for what?
<mase_slapt> from suspend / hibernate
<mase_slapt> i ran out of battery
<emunkki> a-ha
<mase_slapt> it went to sleep, of some sort
<mase_slapt> and came back
<mase_slapt> it's a miricle
<mase_slapt> miracle*
<mase_slapt> something =)
<emunkki> anyway for websites + kubuntu
<emunkki> ryanakca asked me if i could do some work with the kubuntu start page etc.
<Volans> oh good! you want to make a similar version for K or a completely different page?
<Volans> (we still don't know what kind of page we will do)
<emunkki> for K?
<Volans> yes
<emunkki> http://emonk.fi/work/kubuntu/kubuntu_startpage_mockup_2.png
<Volans> for Kubuntu
<emunkki> here's my current mockup
<Volans> great, only a question... how about localization?
<emunkki> what about it?
<Volans> the Ubuntu start page is made in every Ubuntu localization
<emunkki> yes?
<Volans> and there are 2 different start page, the online version and the offline one
<Volans> sure
<Volans> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ is localized based on the browser language
<emunkki> yes sure
<emunkki> we're not yet in that stage anyway
<Volans> and in file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/ you can find all the offline versions
<Volans> the text is translated by the doc team
<Volans> so for intrepid a english only version and maybe for intrepid+1 the full localized one?
<emunkki> if only the backend supports l10n, there's no problem
<emunkki> don't know if i will be responsible for the backend
<emunkki> (or to be more exact, if i have the time for it)
<mase_slapt> Volans: so the doc team didn't go with your proposal ?
<Volans> mase_slapt: I was telling the actual situation
<mase_slapt> ignore me then :)
<Volans> I'm waiting that the two Matt (news and mdke) will ask the Doc Team
<Volans> but also with our proposal the translation will be made by the doc team, through launchpas
<Volans> *launchpad
<Volans> emunkki: with backend you tell the text part of the page?
<emunkki> Volans, well the backend loads the l10n from somewhere depending on the locale
<emunkki> it doesn't have anything to do with the theme
<Volans> wait... this is possible for the offline version... for the online version actually I know that there is one page for each locale
<Volans> static pages
<emunkki> gnaa
<emunkki> well then it will be a job for the l10n teams
<Volans> but the trick is that the text of the online and offline version is the same
<emunkki> i can write a script which search for l10n file for every l10n
<Volans> for kubuntu?
<emunkki> for the online page
<emunkki> or the offline
<emunkki> doesn't really matter
<emunkki> it's *really* easy
<Volans> I know! at the moment I have suggested to change a little the management of the whole process to simplify it
<emunkki> sounds good.
<Volans> the requirement of static pages for the online version for Ubuntu is due to the fact that the server that serve those pages is a static-content server as news have tell us
<emunkki> d'oh
<Volans> but the problem is not so simple because involve many teams, the doc team, the canonical guys, etc...
<emunkki> well then make a script to run whenever a l10n team updates/adds translation
<emunkki> and upload new files
<Volans> I know that there is a python script that "create" all those pages based on the offline version that is translated by the doc team
<emunkki> ok
<Volans> but I will put the project in a more simple way with regular .po files in order to use launchpad for the translation with all their features
<emunkki> so the theme should just be a layout with replaceable "variable spots"
<Volans> /I will/I would/
<emunkki> or?
<Volans> exactly
<emunkki> ok
<emunkki> that's not a problem
<Volans> the most big problem is not technical in this case...
<emunkki> if somebody can come up with documentation
<emunkki> or sth
<emunkki> that i know what i should do
<Volans> sure, will be good!, I think in the meanwhile you can understand for Kubuntu who is in charge to decide what to put in the start page...
<Volans> we are trying to do that in Ubuntu.... :)
<Volans> and is still not really clear
<emunkki> well i think ryanakca does that for kubuntu
<emunkki> don't really know
<Volans> ask him when come back ;)
<Volans> now I have to go to lunch... see you later...
<emunkki> yeah
<Volans> bye bye
<emunkki> bon appetit
<ryanakca> Volans: pong
<Volans> Hi ryanakca, I see that the site is already not updated with the fix...
<Volans> you don't have server access?
<ryanakca> Volans: Nope
<Volans> have you already ask for that? :)
<ryanakca> asked for server access? Nope. But I don't think they would even if I asked... they might give it to Riddell though
<Volans> otherwise you can use bzr  from the official bzr branch on the server and ask the sysadmins to put in cron an automatic update one time a day or so (checking if there is any update available)
<Volans> ;)
<Volans> just a suggestion
<ryanakca> I think it's because they want to review everything that goes onto their servers... I haven't really been around long enough to be really trusted, and there would be nothing to prevent me from sticking some malicious js on their servers... I'd do the same in their place...
<ryanakca> but Riddell is an employee, I'll ask him if he could ask to get write access...
<Volans> a user access only to the site files can't compromise the server security, of course can do that with the site, but if you are maintaining that site is normal :)
<jpds> ryanakca: Riddell has access.
<Volans> ok good.. so you can ask him when you have to upgrade
<ryanakca> jpds: odd, he just said he didn't and probably couldn't get access :)
<jpds> ryanakca: kubuntu.org/~jriddell ?
<ryanakca> jpds: dunno, *shrug*
<jpds> He was the one who commited my patches for the old site.
<Volans> newz2000: Hi, any news for the start page? (I will not be online for the next 24 hours or so)
<alefteris> newz2000, do you have a few minutes to update the forums list page at the drupal site? can I point you to lp bugs?
<Volans> Hi alefteris
<alefteris> hello Volans
<Volans> I have noticed newz2000 yesterday and put in the last similar bug all the links to the others
<Volans> see my commento on the bug 252369
<ubot3`> Malone bug 252369 in ubuntu-website "Community web forums page should include Hebrew forums" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252369
<Volans> iirc he told me that probably he will do it today...
<alefteris> Volans, thanks for the info :)
<Volans> my pleasure :)
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-30
<mase_slapt> ola
<newz2000> hi
<mase_slapt> hey
<newz2000> boredandblogging: hey, is this up you're alley? - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+question/13439
<boredandblogging> newz2000: let me check
<boredandblogging> newz2000: yeah, I'll take care of it
<newz2000> thanks
<Volans> Hi all, just a quick pass...
<newz2000> hey Volans
<newz2000> nothing exciting is happening yet
<Volans> no news from the doc team?
<newz2000> no, but Gerry has chimed in. I need to get more details from him though, he tends to drop these comments in passing that leave you with a dozen questions
<Volans> I know that there are very big responsabilities behind the start page and I undestand that some discussion between Canonical's guys is needed, so for me just to know that someone of you are working on the topis is enough ;)
<newz2000> Yes, to be transparent on the issue, I'm trying not to make any commitments or get anyone too deep into the job until I know that this is going to pan out. I'd hate to get everyone feeling like we're making progress on it and have the project get dumped at 90% completion.
<newz2000> (that happened to the art-team once before edgy I believe - it was very disheartening)
<Volans> ok, I only  hope that a final decision can be achieved soon in order to have the time to produce something innovative and beafutiful for Intrepid
<newz2000> me too
<Volans> :)
<Volans> newz2000: if you have a couple of minutes you can fix the bug 253267 I have added the direct link to the md5sums in the bug
<ubot3`> Malone bug 253267 in ubuntu-website "xubuntu-8.04.1 checksum/hashes are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253267
<newz2000> thanks Volans. Just updated the hashes, I'll close the bug now.
<Volans> my pleasure...
<newz2000> except that I can't update the status
<Volans> why?
<newz2000> ok, logging out and back in fixed. status updated.
<Volans> ok
<newz2000> I'm going to go have some dinner. Thanks for your help Volans.
<Volans> don't mention it... just a link :) I go to sleep now
<Volans> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-31
<amason__> newz2000: bah, didn't get an interview for that job :( Next time gadget!
<hubuntu> hei newz2000 are you the admin for the ubuntu forums site too?
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-01
<cyberix> error error!
<cyberix> popcon broken!
<cyberix> :-)
<newz2000> cyberix: ?
<cyberix> newz2000: Doesn't update
<newz2000> I will try to hunt down the person responsible for this. Its not our webteam, its part of the distro team for Ubuntu.
<newz2000> cyberix: I've sent an email.
<cyberix> newz2000: Thanks.
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-02
<newz2000> whois MMA
<newz2000> oops
<Ekushey> newz2000, ping
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-28
<SiDi> Is there a channel for mirror issues ?
<SiDi> the french archive.u.c mirror's package seem to be not authentified atm :/
<mdke_> newz2000: around?
<newz2000> hey mdke_
<mdke_> hiya!
<mdke_> how are you?
<newz2000> good here, how are you?
<mdke_> very well thanks
<mdke_> emerging from a rather busy period :)
<mdke_> thanks for your comments on the search.ubuntu.com bug, but the bug goes a bit further
<mdke_> the problem is that the change in url breaks versions of yelp in all the stable Ubuntu releases; there are two ways to try and fix it.
<mdke_> one is to do a server side redirect for the url
<mdke_> the other is to patch yelp in the existing stable releases
<newz2000> ah
<mdke_> the former has been suggested on the bug, I wonder if you had any thoughts
<newz2000> That would probably be the best way
<newz2000> I gave it a shot but I've not played with rewriting query strings before
<newz2000> I think I'll need to get assistance
<mdke_> maybe the sysadmins can sort it out
<mdke_> shall I do a ticket?
<newz2000> sure, if you want to...
<mdke_> but?
<newz2000> here's what I have so far, I doubt it's right but it at least communicates the concept
<newz2000> RewriteBase /
<newz2000> RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} q=([^&]*)
<newz2000> RewriteRule ^help$ /results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=%1
<mdke_> that's way over my head :)
<mdke_> maybe you would be better placed to file the ticket, and answer any follow up questions that they might have
<newz2000> yeah, you're probably right
<mdke_> if you don't mind
<newz2000> let me do that real quick and then get you the RT # so you can help me get the prioritization set
<mdke_> thanks so much
<newz2000> mdke_: ok, rt created #35121 - I'll update the bug report too
<mdke_> many thanks again
<mdke_> ah, have you used the canonical rt?
<mdke_> I don't have login details for that
<newz2000> oh, sorry, I forgot there was two
<newz2000> that's OK. I've updated the bug, if we don't hear from the sysadmins soon we can bug them about it
 * mdke_ nods
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-29
<newz2000> some people are saying that google is not returning results for pages on the ubuntu wiki
<jpds> newz2000: Working for me.
<MT-> newz2000: perhaps they didn't give google enough time to indexx?
<MT-> Who was talking about the module port to D6?
<MT-> I'd like to help
<MT-> newz2000: anything new about the pointer?
<SiDi> newz2000: someone on identi.ca reports that links on http://www.ubuntu.com/dell are broken
<newz2000> thanks SiDi, I will check it out
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-02
<SiDi> MadsRH: still need css help ?
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Still there? I didn't see your message :-[
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> let me finish to pwn a boss in FF and i'll try to help you then MadsRH ;)
<MadsRH> SiDi -> I do still need help
<MadsRH> SiDi -> great
<SiDi> everything i need is on that bzr branch?
<MadsRH> SiDi -> no, not exactly - in the mailing post
<MadsRH> this one: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/attachments/20090802/563969a3/attachment-0001.bin
<SiDi> MadsRH: what kind of file is it ?
<SiDi> a tar  gz ?
<SiDi> yup
<MadsRH> .tar.gz
<SiDi> So what are the current issues with the arrows ?
<SiDi> I dont really understand. Just launched the slideshow in chromium. The  main issue i notice is that some icons are blurry
<MadsRH> yeah, that's on my todo list
<MadsRH> when the text is too long and fills two lines, the arrow takes up the first space in the first line, so the text isn't aligned
<MadsRH> compare these two screenshots https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2009-August/000765.html
<SiDi> why dont you use a list ?
<SiDi> and use the arrows as list buttons ?
<SiDi> this way you shouldnt have this problem
<MadsRH> Would that work with the po files?
<SiDi> MadsRH: something else. I think you should convert all width/height/font-size to em's instead of px, just calculate the values that'll look exactly as the current status ones
<SiDi> sure
<SiDi> <ul><li>"string one"</li><li>"string 2"</li></ul>
<SiDi> instead of <div><p>"string"...
<MadsRH> I'll just try it
<MadsRH> What's the benefit of em over px?
<SiDi> iff the user puts a 16Px font on the live CD because he has problems to read
<MadsRH> My problem is I don't understand how the .po files work within the HTML - how it get's the text and so on.
<SiDi> then the size will also increase in the slideshow
<SiDi> em is more or less the height of the highest character in the alphabet
<MadsRH> of course - good call
<SiDi> you can even put icons with an em size
<SiDi> but ideally they should then be svg :)
<MadsRH> svg would be better, but also very time consuming to create with reflections
<SiDi> hm, static size png then :/
<MadsRH> will they be scaled wrong with jpg? seems to work fine now
<SiDi> hm nope, it'll be exactly the same
<SiDi> but why use jpg ?
<SiDi> you have much less risks of rendering issues with transparent PNGs
<SiDi> and we dont really mind about IE6 not being able to display the slideshow
<SiDi> so i'd go for PNG instead of JPG
<MadsRH> he he, IE6. Okay I'll change all the icons to transparent PNG files
<SiDi> i suppose we also want to avoid text over the icons ?
<MadsRH> yes, that's another issue
<SiDi> ok
<MadsRH> It seems that <ul><li> gives me a dot and not the arrow image.
<SiDi> MadsRH: you can set the dot to an image
<SiDi> list-style-image:url("/images/blueball.gif");
<SiDi> in the ul's css
<MadsRH> okay
<MadsRH> So if <ul><li> doesn't really solve the text over icons, what is the benefit? (Sorry for all the newbie questions)
<SiDi> Well, what you show is a list of phrases, right ?
<MadsRH> yes
<SiDi> usually, you use the markup that matches the semantic of your content :)
<SiDi> newz2000 would say "there's none", but its because he's not a semantic fanatic like me :p
<SiDi> (and ul li should solve the problem when there is too much text. ive just not done web for so long that i dont know where to start coding t_t)
<SiDi> for the text over icon problem, put the icon after the text in your layout, and dont use position absolute or float, just align it to the right, so it'll always be _below_ the text list, but on the right
<SiDi> and with transparent PNGs you dont have to count pixels to know how to make it sexy
<MadsRH> :-D
<SiDi> its damn sexy, by the way ;)
<MadsRH> thanks and thanks for helping out. Actually Dylan McCall has done all the coding, I just do design stuff. But I can't seem to get a responce from him, so I try to fix it myself (that means with your help) ;-)
<MadsRH> so for the icon image in the CSS I should use
<MadsRH> left:4em; top:6em
<SiDi> no, the icon shouldnt be set that way :)
<SiDi> does anyone remember where i can find the default css that firefox uses ? :X
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-02
<knome> jpds, hey, is there any news about that pgp-guy? :)
<kim0> hi stas
<kim0> I'm starting to play with your wordpress theme .. looks very cool :)
<kim0> stas: Hi again .. I'm getting a small problem with the wordpress theme .. I'm not getting the "Primary Aside" or "Secondary Aside" on any pages .. except pages that don't exist
<stas> hey kim0
<kim0> stas: hey there how are ya
<stas> let me check
<stas> kim0: good thanks
<stas> so the idea is to have no widget sidebar
<stas> on pages
<stas> you don't need them
<stas> and you get sidebar only on blog page
<kim0> ah .. so they appear on posts only ?
<stas> yeah
<kim0> ah I see
<stas> sidebar is 200px wide, and is useless for pages
<stas> but
<stas> you have a menu
<stas> you can place in header
<stas> near search form
<kim0> got ya
<stas> by default it will show only the child pages or top level pages
<stas> it should be enough for pages navigation
<kim0> stas: another thingie .. is the correct way to do 2nd level menu .. would be to add N 2nd level menus .. each one only showing up when its parent page is showing ?
<stas> kim0: by default it uses the default page hierarchy
<stas> so if a page is a subpage of another
<kim0> oh it does!
<kim0> that's sweet
<stas> yeah
<stas> no headaches :)
<kim0> Yeah :)
<stas> i wanted to keep it simple
<kim0> Definitely good work .. pretty flexible and good looking theme :)
<stas> less configurations required, more free time
<kim0> heehe
<stas> thanks :)
 * kim0 playing with the menu levels
<kim0> stas: ping .. In your theme I see 'slider-images' with 3 large pics in them .. How do ew use these ?!
<kim0> we* use
<stas> add class "slider" to an element with some <img tags inside
<kim0> ah ok
<kim0> stas: another thing .. I've chosen a certain page "news/" to be the blog pages (where posts show up). Now .. the secondary menu area on news/ shows the primary menu for some reason .. Any idea why or how to stop that
<stas> kim0: can you make me a screenshot?
<newz2000> jpds: you're going to want to kill me, but I found and fixed the unicode error and it was not related to markdown per se
<newz2000> it was largely related to my mis-understanding of unicode / utf-8
<newz2000> anyway, it'll be fixed momentarily
<drubin> hi newz2000 I was told you are the guy to speak to about wiki issues. When trying to change my preferences on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences I get "This email already belongs to somebody else." where would be the best place to report this/fix it ;-p
<newz2000> hey drubin, that can be a challenge, give me a min to see who that is...
<newz2000> ok, here's what you do...
<newz2000> if the wiki shows you logged in, log out
<newz2000> now click the login link at the top right, after a moment it will take you to a launchpad login page
<newz2000> at the bottom of the page is a link to open a support request
<newz2000> do that, explain your issue, make sure you include your launchpad username
<newz2000> the people behind that should be able to resolve it.
 * dieki gently reminds newz2000 about his paste.u.c theme.
<drubin> newz2000: thanks
<daker> newz2000, has a long long TODO list :D
<newz2000> hey dieki, I haven't forgotten but it may be stalled. I'll do some poking tomorrow when the key people are around.
<dieki> newz2000: Alright, thanks. :)
<newz2000> hey daker. It doesn't help that release is coming early. Can you believe it, but beta is only about a month away.
<daker> newz2000, Wow
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-03
<techm3> Hi. How can I get an ubuntu web based template for a loco team?
<mhall119> techm3: hi there
<mhall119> we currently have different serieses for different platforms
<mhall119> there's light-base-theme, which is just the generic HTML/CSS
<mhall119> also, light-wordpress-thme, light-drupal-theme, and the one I maintain: light-django-theme
<mhall119> I don't think light-drupal-theme is ready for use yet, but light-django-theme is being used by loco.ubuntu.com, and I know there has been a good bit of work going on in light-wordpress-theme
<techm3> ok. How can I get it?
<mhall119> which one do you want?
<mhall119> they're all on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<mhall119> stas_: ping
<stas_> mhall119: pong
<stas_> howdy
<mhall119> hi https://code.launchpad.net/~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme/+merge/29552
<mhall119> are we waiting on something to merge that?
<mhall119> I noticed that light-wordpress-theme doesn't currently have anything in it
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-florida is my loco's team, I think we're using it pretty well
<mhall119> bah, wrong channel
<stas_> mhall119: its stable except one small issue, i would like to fix, but mainly i'm waiting for newz2000 and cjohnston to merge it into upstream branch
<mhall119> are they waiting on anything, or just been busy?
<MTecknology> I forgot to rejoin this channel :(
<mhall119> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> mhall119: hi
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'll be massively busy today - but... coming into a short amount of free time to hammer out the issues with the theme :)
<MTecknology> I might also finish lal and get two packages into the universe
<mhall119> stas_: I'm merging your branch into the series trunk
<mhall119> no point in waiting when there's currently nothing there
<stas_> mhall119: i dunno, if you can merge it it's ok
<stas_> thanks
<MTecknology> It seems like a lot of people are trading the extensibility of drupal for the usability of wordpress :P
<stas_> MTecknology: i think wp is at least as extensibly as drupal :)
<mhall119> MTecknology: having developed on both, I can see why
<stas_> extensible*
<MTecknology> stas_: check out api.drupal.org
<stas_> should we exchange api docs? :)
<mhall119> guy guys, I can settle this once and for all
<mhall119> Django is better
<mhall119> :P
<MTecknology> :P
<stas_> heh :)
<daker> mhall119, +1
<MTecknology> PHP > *; Wordpress > *; Drupal > *; Django > *; Python > *
<MTecknology> Vim > Emacs
<MTecknology> :D
<MTecknology> oh... Nginx > Apache > IIS
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/378/
<MTecknology> :P Classic
<stas_> !google xkcd religion
<ubot4> stas_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stas_> fsck
<MTecknology> if the google plugin was enabled it'd be @google, but it's not
<stas_> oh its atheists http://xkcd.com/774/
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/224/ has better religious commentary
<stas_> too much to read :)
<mhall119> lt;dr: God uses Perl
<stas> guys we can use http://anthologize.org/about/ for team reports i think
<newz2000> hey stas_, let's keep using GAE for the facebook app
<stas_> oky :)
<newz2000> we're goign to switch away from using javascript (or python) for the countdown, instead just symlink the correct image using cron
<stas_> i'll do som code refactoring and write some docs so updating it can be a bzr push
<stas_> thats nice
<stas_> and simple
<newz2000> and cachable
<newz2000> ;-)
<stas_> :)
<newz2000> stas_: what do you need from me on the community themes?
<stas_> newz2000: mhall119 solved, the merge thingy
<stas_> its ok now
<newz2000> cool
<stas_> though i might come with a small patch in short time
<stas_> kim1 asked about one little feature
<newz2000> I might come with a medium sized change in a short time. ;-)
<stas_> newz2000: btw, how's going your wiki theme?
<newz2000> good. It's working, just needs some polish here and there
<stas_> great, can't wait to see it in the wild
<stas_> and btw, wiki performance should be improved
<stas_> its very slow :(
<newz2000> you should have seen it before we drastically improved the performance
<newz2000> (no, I'm not kidding)
<stas_> wow
 * stas_ takes his words back
<knome> newz2000, what did you do to achieve that?
 * stas_ is back to work
<newz2000> if I remember, we did somethign with the way it checks if you're logged in
<knome> right
<newz2000> it was related to switching to the openid codebase
<knome> seems like it's way faster
<knome> ahh..
<newz2000> probably last fall when we did it, maybe time to go again
<knome> hmm
<newz2000> moin is not great for performance of big wikis
<knome> have you thought of migrating?
<newz2000>  *I* have thought about it, and enough people are sick of it that I'm sure some have thought about it, but the amount of work would be massive
<knome> of course
<knome> you can't get away with that easily, but after migration things would be easier and lighter, right? :)
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> you may know there's not a fond-ness of php in Canonical, and the nxt best solution is media-wiki, so would require a sacrifice of sorts in itself.
<knome> yeah..
<knome> i kind of do not understand the php-haters
<newz2000> there's two reasons I've heard
<newz2000> one is that php tends to attract unskilled devs and there is a lot of low-quality php code floating around
<newz2000> it used to be hard to write high-quality code, though that is not true now
<knome> yeah.
<newz2000> the other argument is that php does not follow security best-practices when releasing fixes for vulnerabilities
<newz2000> instead of back-porting solutions to past stable versions they just roll it in with new features in the next new version
<knome> mm-hmm
<newz2000> the two combine to give security-conscious people a dislike for php
<knome> i understand, but i think it's still a bit harsh to call php a bad language
<knome> i mean, i've faced with people who seem to think i'm a total idiot since i use php and think it's fine even for some tasks
<newz2000> if php didn't have some good stuff then it wouldn't be so popular
<knome> and they just can't take in any arguments, they just live in their php-is-from-devil -bubble
<knome> it's quite good for web stuff, really
<newz2000> tribalism
<newz2000> :-)
<knome> it's weird that they had the new goto -feature ;)
<newz2000> what's the goto feature?
<knome> i heard they added a new feature, where you can "goto" to row x
<knome> also, the other minorish issue is that php is still not totally unicode-compatible
<mhall119> newz2000: are you still managing the ubuntu-website project?
<mhall119> or is it manager-less until your replacement is hired?
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-04
<newz2000> mhall119: it's me until we hire a replacement
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> hope you don't mind me merging in stas_ 's branch
<stas_> newz2000: canonical still didn't find a webmaster?
<newz2000> not yet. One strong candidate so far but management wants to keep looking.
<newz2000> I think they're growing willing to investigate people who can get to London regularly, not just people who can commute daily.
<techm3> sorry for asking again, but how can I get an ubuntu web based template for my loco team. I'm already in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community but no download link or information is given.
<stas_> guys we need to setup a wiki page with the templates we created
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-05
<kim0> stas: Howdy .. how are you today
<stas> kim0: hey
<stas> good
<kim0> great :)
<stas> sorry didn't fix your request yet
<stas> will be done today
<kim0> that is no problemo :)
<kim0> stas: one other thing
<stas> shoot
<kim0> stas: can you check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CloudPortalSpecs
<kim0> stas: basically, there is a mockup there
<kim0> stas: that we want to implement on the front page of this wordpress instance
<kim0> and the theme is making it hard for me to have sidebars on the front page :)
<kim0> is there anything we can do there
<stas> hmm that looks like a blog page
<stas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CloudPortalSpecs?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuCloudPortalFrontPage-v2.png
<kim0> Yes
<kim0> the front page .. will be the blog page basically
<kim0> + some news from rss
<stas> i see
<stas> so that doesnt look like a problem imho
<kim0> all side bar widgets are not showing up
<kim0> even when I set them to show up on 'Front page'
<stas> hmm, prv
<nonickname2> hi. i've got some (hopefully) constructive criticism for http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<nonickname2> the layout of the notices in the feed (http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml) is messed up in at least two feed readers - akregator and the built-in firefox feed display
<nonickname2> maybe you could wrap them in <pre> or so?
<nonickname2> also, the page itself is rather big (and thus needs quite a while to load, especially on not-that-powerful computers), it might be nice to only display a few notices by default and provide the full list on a separate, linked page or something similar
<newz2000> nonickname2: good feedback, yes, that page is ready for some optimizations I think
<nonickname2> :)
<newz2000> nonickname2: I will add it as a todo list item, however don't be surprised if it taeks a little while. We're already gearing up for release which will probably be considered top priority.
<nonickname2> thanks (take your time)
<newz2000> nonickname2: do you want me to subscribe you to the task so you find out when it's done? If so, tell me your launchpad name.
<nonickname2> that's not really necessary i guess - i'll notice when the notices aren't messed up any longer ;)
<newz2000> cool, thanks for the feedback
<nonickname2> you're welcome (and ubuntu.com looks really nice btw)
<mhall119> stas: is anyone else working on the light-wordpress-theme?
<newz2000> grr... surge protection
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-06
<stas> mhall119: ping
<stas> when you get some time, can you please review and merge my request for light-wordpress-theme?
<stas> its a tweak kim0 reported and it got fixed yesterday
<mhall119> stas: pong
<mhall119> stas: if you're the only one working on the wordpress theme, would you rather just maintain the branch yourself?
<mhall119> You know more about WP theming than I do, it's kind of silly for me to be reviewing it
<newz2000> I'm stumped on a CSS prob
<newz2000> try this: in FF, go to http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/certification/hardware-certification
<newz2000> hit print preview
<stas> mhall119: if you give me access that will spare me buging you all the time :)
<newz2000> notice the content is pushed to page 2 and cut off
<newz2000> (oops, sorry, didn't mean to butt in)
<stas> newz2000: what ff?
<daker> firefox
 * newz2000 looks
<mhall119> newz2000: could you add stas to ~ubuntu-website-community so he can maintain the WP branch?
 * daker daker looks too
<newz2000> 3.6.8
<newz2000> mhall119: yes
<newz2000> stas: you'll get some bug email
<mhall119> not too much
<stas> newz2000: ok
<stas> thanks
<stas> newz2000: http://ubuntuone.com/p/BqV/ on ff 3.6.8
<newz2000> stas: try using print preview
<newz2000> it only happens when printing
<daker> newz2000, yes i see
<newz2000> and not in chrome
<newz2000> stas: you're part of the team, thanks a bunch for all the work you've done
<newz2000> I've had this prob once before, a while back, but I can't remember what fixed it
<stas> newz2000: thank you for offering this chance, more to come :)
<newz2000> stas: some time I'd like to hear about the work your doing on buddy press
<newz2000> I have a friend who is really into LMS stuff and we both like the idea behind BP (though not played much with it)
<stas> newz2000: then im your guy, i would love helping with it
<newz2000> is your work to add LMS capability to buddy press?
<stas> yes
<stas> actually my work is almost done
<stas> i added LMS capabilities to social networking layer buddypress has
<stas> features include: management of courses, assignments + responses/answers, gradebook, bibliography and schedules
<stas> all tightly integrated into groups
<newz2000> stas: do you know someone who will be using it?
<stas> basically you can now uses groups as classes
<stas> newz2000: some universities announced using it
<newz2000> wow, cool
<newz2000> So do you think it will remain a 1-man operation or do you see getting contributions and help from others?
<stas> also some possible customers already asked me for signing some contracts with them, but I let them wait :)
<newz2000> super cool!
<stas> newz2000: its open sourse, so I'm looking to improve it
 * newz2000 speaking from experience, it's awesome when your open source work results in getting paid
<stas> also my mentors are two teachers, both wordpress / buddypress hackers
<stas> so I'm sure it will get a community around
<stas> plus jane wells is directly monitoring it and wants it to become a core component in future
<newz2000> I will talk to my friend to see if he's interested in it. He hates Moodle (me too). If so, I'll set him up a server with it on it.
<daker> newz2000, i think i know what's the problem
<newz2000> daker: oh?
<daker> the third div inside the div with the id column-main
<newz2000> me looks
<newz2000> daker: the one that wraps around class="row-wrapper-2" ?
<stas> newz2000: thanks, i would love comitting some buddypress stuff for ubuntu reither with some corporates :)
<newz2000> Well, we're using moodle now and hate it
<newz2000> I'll play with it, I just sent my friend a msg on facebook
<daker> newz2000, yes
<newz2000> I haven't tried buddy press since around the time it went 1.0
<daker> brb
<mhall119> stas: you should let #edubuntu know about your LMS stuff
 * stas fscks mcDonalds public wifi
<stas> newz2000: ping me next week (since this weekend i'll be somewhere in Carpathian mountains at a FLOSS event :P) and I can offer you access to my dev instance of buddypress where you can test exisint features
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> it may not be until later than that actually, want to finish my current fun proj first. ;-)
<stas> :)
<daker> newz2000, try to split the content into multi divs instead of one
<daker> something like this
<daker> <div class="pane-content">
<daker> 	<h3>Canonical's certification service</h3>
<daker>         <p>blablabla</p>
<daker> </div>
<daker> <div class="pane-content">
<daker> 	<h3>Keep up with Ubuntu</h3>
<daker>         <p>blablabla</p>
<daker> </div>
<daker> <div class="pane-content">
<daker> 	<h3>Certification features</h3>
<daker>         <p>blablabla</p>
<daker> </div>
<newz2000> I will try it.
<daker> so basically the browser can't split the long div when he is trying to print the page
<daker> i meab this div : <div class="pane-content">
<daker> it contains a lot of content
<newz2000> I don't know if thats a prob though, I print pages that are wrapped in a single div often
<daker> well try the solution and we will see
<newz2000> ok. I am making notes of things to try next week
<newz2000> I just found out yesterday there's a lucid point release scheduled for next week :-/
<newz2000> This will be our first update to the download page since we got the new site
<daker> newz2000, you are the only one working on ubuntu.com ?
<newz2000> yes, at the moment
<newz2000> but we're hiring. ;-)
<daker> poor newz2000
<knome> newz2000, remote?
<newz2000> knome: at this point the project manager wants someone near London
<knome> newz2000, okay:/
<newz2000> she's having a bit of a challenge so she's about to compromise to "easy/frequent access to London" I think
<knome> newz2000, he could pay us the rent of an apartment next to the canonical HQ and i'm in for the job
<newz2000> that part of town is very expensive, better aim for somewhere cheaper and a bus pass. ;-)
<knome> newz2000, as long as canonical pays, shouldn't it be frequent from anywhere? :P
<newz2000> presumably frequent from somewhere not expensive to get to London from
<knome> finland is not too expensive ;)
<newz2000> If you think you meet the qualifications, put that in the job descriptions. There are others on that team who commute in for a couple days a week. Just make your salary high enough to cover your costs.
<newz2000> So if you can live in Finland cheaper than London and cover the cost of a flat and transport with the diff, you're in good shap
<newz2000> shape
<knome> i doubt my wife will cheer for me applying for that job..
<newz2000> I'm skeptical anyone in this room would love the position we're hiring for.
<newz2000> It's more of a content editor, someone in charge of using the cms
<newz2000> not dev
<newz2000> (though there are some web dev jobs on the website iirc)
<knome> i kind of might like that more than being a "hard" developer
 * stas g2g, bye all
<newz2000> later stas
<knome> tbh, i'm merely playing with the though for the time being, but i imagine that in a few years it might be more of a reality to work abroad, remotely or not
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-07
<daker> hey newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-08
<mhall119> newz2000: is there any reason why the headers and footers of light-base-theme are 100% width, but on ubuntu.com they're 960px?
<daker> mhall119, i think the person who made the theme made it like this
<mhall119> yeah, I was just wondering why
<mhall119> okay, I don't care how awesome python is, Perl still rocks
<mhall119> I wanted to make sure that all my css selectors used in my django template existed in the light-dango-theme .css files
<mhall119> 36 lines of overly verbose Perl code and I can do exactly that
<daker> mhall119, maybe we should use ubuntu-drupal-theme as base
<mhall119> why?
<mhall119> I don't think there's been much progress on that
<daker> check your email
<daker> mhall [AT] lakeland [DOT] net
<mhall119> use my gmail, it's more reliable
<mhall119> mhall119 at gmail dot com
<daker> oki
<mhall119> I got it this time though
<mhall119> daker: I seem to be missing ubuntu_loco_large.png
<daker> but it's working ?
<mhall119> I guess it doesn't matter though, yeah it's working
<mhall119> what are you using?
<daker> as you can see it's nice and it's more like ubuntu.com
<daker> it's ubuntu-drupal-theme
<daker> if you like it i can work on it and add all that LD needs
<mhall119> if you could incorporate the changes back into the html and css in light-base-theme, it can be shared with all the others
<mhall119> just make merge proposals into light-base-theme so we can review them
<daker> oki i'll do that
<mhall119> creating bug reports would help too, so we know which branches have the changed incorporated and which don't
<daker> oki
<daker> mhall119, as i said using the : font-family: 'bitstream vera sans', 'dejavu sans', verdana, sans-serif;
<daker> should fix font problems
<mhall119> I didn't know there were font problems
<daker> bug 613205
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613205 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Font on team details page for "Upcoming events" link is too small (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613205
<mhall119> and that's due to the font family?
<daker> no
<daker> it's due to the size
<mhall119> so how would changing the font family fix that?
<daker> the current width
<daker> oupps
<daker> the current the font with a small size appear very small
<daker> but with the bitstream vera sans it's appears clearly
<mhall119> it seems to be caused by line 56 of default.css reducing the size of <li> texts
<daker> yeah
<daker> mhall119, your Loco doesn't use the ubuntu-theme ?
<mhall119> daker: haven't changed our website themes yet, no
<daker> Oh!
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-01
<daker> morning
<nigelb> o/
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> mhall119: any chance of helping me write a test for the link on summit
<mhall119> I have a call with my boss in a few, maybe after that I can steal some time for summit work
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> and itd really help if we could get trunk working
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<cjohnston> nigelb: you said you have some branches that you have done work on, (other than the ones that have been reviewed already).. what do you have that you have been working on so i dont start duplicating more work
<cjohnston> mhall119: i just did a merge into 1.x that isnt in trunk
<mhall119> so just merge 1.x into trunk
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> is trunk broken?
<cjohnston> i think you said it was
<cjohnston> after i removed migrations
<mhall119> oh, there was an error during lpupdate
<cjohnston> ya.
<mhall119> I'm not sure that has anything to do with your migrations though
<cjohnston> that
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: merging 1.x into trunk wont add back all the migrations?
<mhall119> it shouldn't, since 1.x knows at which revision it diverged from trunk
<mhall119> and vice versa
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-02
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker_: nigelb: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1739163
<daker> mhall119, nice
<nigelb> mhall119: nice
<nigelb> cjohnston: pleaes go ahead with whatever you want to fix.
<cjohnston> nigelb: you here?
<nigelb> cjohnston: sort of. Just about to step out for coffee. What's up?
<cjohnston> need help writing tests
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> which one specifically?
<cjohnston> the one your making me to
<cjohnston> the edit pad link
<nigelb> cjohnston: okay, so I wont write code for you
<nigelb> I'll explain the basics of what the test should do
<nigelb> there's already an existing test.
<cjohnston> It should put an output that fails and fail and an output that passes and pass
<nigelb> Check that out
<nigelb> create a new summit, and other things you'd need to use in that function
<nigelb> pass the parameters you generated to your function
<nigelb> now, you know what the output should be
<nigelb> construct it maully
<nigelb> *manually
<nigelb> check if your manually constructed output = output from function
<nigelb> mhall119: ^ comments?
<mhall119> without knowing the specifics, that sounds about right
<mhall119> if this is something that's going to be on a page, use self.client.get('/url/') to make sure it's in the resulting html
<nigelb> mhall119: this is constructing the URL.
<mhall119> will the URL to into a page output?
<nigelb> Yes, but that's not the point of the test.
<mhall119> as long as there is *a* test that does that
<nigelb> ah
<mhall119> cjohnston: line 17 of the pad
<mhall119> what's that url?
<mhall119>  /uds-test-test-meeting?
<cjohnston> mhall119: the way the url works is /summit-name-meeting-name, so the summit name is uds-test and the meeting name is test-mmeting
<mhall119> hmmmm, that doesn't look right, don't we prefix it with /meeting/ or something?
<cjohnston> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-o-foundations-o-releaseprocess
<cjohnston> I think we should prefix it...
<nigelb> mhall119: shouldn't we be splitting tests into logical files?
<mhall119> that's the etherpad url
 * nigelb is used to seeing it done in LP.
<mhall119> self.client.get only makes calles to the Django instance
<cjohnston> see.. heres what i dont get.. why do a test when ive already done the work
<mhall119> because when nigel breaks your work 5 revisions from now, the test will catch that
<cjohnston> cause i can make the test work, but my code not work, and i can make code that works and a test not work
<mhall119> that's why you should write the test first
<mhall119> if the test is correct, then it will only pass once the code is correct
<mhall119> this make more sense in the case of bugs, where you write a test that reproduces the bug, then you write code to fix the bug until the test passes
<nigelb> Writing test cases is like insurance.
<nigelb> Your code still works, but there's not guarantee about tomorrow
<nigelb> (that's the closest analogy I could find)
<cjohnston> nigelb: whats the url to edit a pad?
<cjohnston> (slider etc)
<nigelb> /ep/pad/view/PADNAMEHERE/latest
<mhall119> cjohnston: give me an example of a summit link where this code is used
<nigelb> newz2000: I see that you <3 Drupal ;)
<newz2000> I don't know the story, but while running it locally my computer suddenly is going a lot slower
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> nobody loves drupal
<daker> mhall119, you are the "nobody"
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/16334/foundations-o-releaseprocess/
<nigelb> daker++
<nigelb> ZING
<newz2000> maybe xdebug is hindering apc
<mhall119> cjohnston: then the url for self.client.get should be '/uds-test/metting/{{meeting.id}}/test-meeting/'
<mhall119> except spelling correcting
<cjohnston> isnt it supposed to be testing the link to edit the the pad
<mhall119> the equivilent of /uds-o/meeting/16334/foundations-o-releaseprocess/ for the test data you created
<mhall119> you'll be testing that the link is in that page
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/etherpad/+merge/68901
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657448/
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> conflict
<mhall119> cjohnston: ah, it's your migration script blowing up
<mhall119> it's not even getting to the testing stage
<cjohnston> this is still the stupid 1.x migration issue
<cjohnston> so i need to do this against trunk
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/pad-edit/+merge/70216 test it and get rid of it pleasE!
<cjohnston> mhall119: please?
<nigelb> --> bed
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> nigelb: review my mp
<daker> lol
<daker> and my MPs ?
<daker> no one to review them :/
<cjohnston> daker: is there more than just one?
<daker> this one https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.818373/+merge/69898
<cjohnston> the date one? im looking at that one right now
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> theres no tests
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<daker> this is a javascript
<daker> code
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> wanna make another mp for me? ;-)
<daker> for what ?
<cjohnston> daker: with the new date code, when I click in the End Date box, the date picker doesn't come up
<daker> you are using oneric or natty, right ?
<cjohnston> o
<daker> ?
<daker> the path of the jquery datepicker has changed since maverick
<cjohnston> oneiric
<cjohnston> the begins date the calendar picker shows up
<cjohnston> daker: the begins date the calendar picker shows up, the ends date doesnt, nor do the times.
<daker> that's because of the timepickr
<daker>  $("#id_date_begin_0").datepicker();
<daker> -       $('#id_date_begin_1').timepickr({ trigger: 'focus', convention: 24 }); <----- the script blocks here
<daker> -
<daker> -       $("#id_date_end_0").datepicker();
<daker> -       $('#id_date_end_1').timepickr({ trigger: 'focus', convention: 24 });
<daker> -
<cjohnston> so your saying it can be one or the other?
<daker> what do you mean ?
<cjohnston> I don't understand what you mean by blocking
<daker> blocking the execution of the other calls
<daker> $("#id_date_end_0").datepicker();
<daker> $('#id_date_end_1').timepickr({ trigger: 'focus', convention: 24 });
<cjohnston> can you fix it?
<daker> you are getting this error because of the timepickr call isn't compatible with jquery (i think) present on m, n and o
<daker> it works only only lucid
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> s/only/in
<daker> are you getting the same date on the two fields ?
<cjohnston> yes
<daker> so that's good
<cjohnston> and no ability to pick a time
<cjohnston> it should default to the same date, but i shouldnt have to type to change it
<daker> ?
<cjohnston> in order to change the ends date, i have to type it in
<cjohnston> -1
<daker> cjohnston, they have deployed the SSO choices
<daker> mhall119,
<daker> i don't understand cjohnston if you want to change the ends date you will have to type it
<daker> cjohnston, ^
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-03
<nhandler> On my cr-48, I get a big scary banner at the top when I try to login on uds.ubuntu.com using Launchpad. It says an insecure script has been blocked. I'm not sure about the specific script causing it (or if it is on the uds.u.c or LP side), but it is most likely openid related
<nhandler> Hmm..uds.u.c then proceeds to give me a 500 error when I try to login
<daker> nhandler, i am not sure uds.u.c has a login system
<daker> can you explain ?
<daker> uds.u.c is a wordpress instance
<nhandler> daker: It is the wordpress login feature. It uses Launchpad for authentication rather than a username/password. The 500 error might be due to me not having an actual WP account there, but the scary warning should not be there regardless
<daker> yep i think you don't have access to it
<daker> are you using the /wp-admin ?
<daker> nhandler, i think i know what's the problem
<nhandler> daker: I probably was (I think something was messed up with the site when I tried, as the homepage didn't load properly either)
<daker> the Launchpad SSO have been updated, and i think the wordpress lib should be updated too
<daker> nhandler, the second thing LP doesn't provide any information to wordpress
<mhall119> nhandler: it could be that you do have an account on the WP instance, but it's not associated with your openid
<mhall119> nhandler: the wordpress openid plugin fails spectacularly if it tries to create a new user with an email that matches an existing user
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-04
<cjohnston> mhall119: so that wasnt what was breaking trunk?
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-05
<mhall119> cjohnston: doesn't seem likely, no
<daker> hello
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> or, good afternoon I should say
<daker> :)
<daker> irccloud is good
<nigelb> yeah, very good.
<nigelb> unless you have too many channels.
<nigelb> I also felt their rates were comparable to the cost of a VPS.
<daker> i have a small server and i need to figure out how to use irssi with xchat
<nigelb> there is a way to configure irssi as a bouncer, or you could a boucner.
<nigelb> Dustin wrote a good post about it (kirkland)
<YoBoY> dustin wrote also a post about bip (better for me :p)
<YoBoY> hi :D
<nigelb> aha, bip it was.
<nigelb> Thanks YoBoY :)
<nigelb> Also, hello!
<daker> ah good found it
<daker> thanks
<nigelb> You can always poke him if you have doubts on that, he's quite friendly :)
<YoBoY> I'm using bip since 2009 and it's really a good irc proxy
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> i'm a member of the TennesseeTeam (unapproved loco) ... i am keen to help with the loco-directory project
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: daker: meet pace_t_zulu
<nigelb> w00t, hey!
<pace_t_zulu> hi cjohnston nigelb daker o/
<pace_t_zulu> firing up my natty vm to branch the code
<pace_t_zulu> been talking to mhall119 about the development environment
<nigelb> the environment should be fairly okay to set up.
<pace_t_zulu> yea ... the instructions look clean and straightforward
<pace_t_zulu> +1 to whoever put them up
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119 cjohnston nigelb daker ... general question ... adding and editing meetings is quite slow ... are y'all aware??? if so, have you identified why this is?
<nigelb> Yeah, the machine is having some trouble.
<nigelb> we're waiting for new hardware there.
<pace_t_zulu> nigelb: cool
<pace_t_zulu> nigelb: just curious ... not trying to be critical ;)
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: we've been having on again off again problems with it for about a week
<nigelb> mhall119: http://animuchan.net/django_php/
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: nice
<pace_t_zulu> oops
<pace_t_zulu> nigelb: nice
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-06
<daker> hello
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-01
<daker> cjohnston: did they opened the sponsorship ?
<cjohnston> it hasnt been announced, but the application is available
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-03
<newz2000> hey mhall119, I was downloading Ubuntu today and I noticed that the first 3 out of 3 times it gave me a UK mirror instead of a US mirror.
<newz2000> This happened before when we were having geoip probs on the server. I know it was fixed last fall at one point.
<newz2000> I was able to double my download speed by manually finding a US based mirror and using it.
<newz2000> I was on the normal Ubuntu desktop download page.
<newz2000> When I go to geoiptool.com it shows my location perfectly.
<newz2000> I should file a bug, actually
<newz2000> huh, the bug already exists and the last time it was assigned, it was assigned to me. :-)
<newz2000> (but that assignment got removed when I left Canonical, so now it's unassigned)
<newz2000> so mhall119, maybe when you have a moment, mention bug #871189 is still lingering around.
<ubottu> bug 871189 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu.com download page offers wrong mirrors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871189
<jose> newz2000: thanks for re-reporting!
<newz2000> np. Just added a comment to that bug.
#ubuntu-website 2014-08-01
<jose> daker: ping
<daker> jose: pong
<jose> daker: hey, the team ~ubuntu-greek-users was renamed to ~ubuntu-gr and the data from ~ubuntu-greek-users was not merged, but disappeared. know what may be happening?
<daker> jose: i'll check that tonight
<jose> daker: cool, thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-08-05
<diddledan__> ok, referencing bug #1372124, and merge 302107 and merge 302109, for the loco-team-portal, those two merges update individually from django 1.3 to 1.4 and 1.5 respectively. I'm now looking at moving-on to 1.6 but there is a blocker in the openid dependency being incompatible because of session serialisation changing from pickle to json in 1.6
<ubottu> bug 1372124 in LoCo Team Portal "The Django version that the LTP uses is unsupported now" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372124
<diddledan__> ideally we don't want to retain the pickle serialiser to continue with the openid module we're using (that is an option) because it is known to be potentially exploitable if the encryption key became known. an attacker who discovers the encryption key will automatically gain remote-code-execution if we continue with pickle serialisation
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-01
<Fleet21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fleet21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fleet21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fleet21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<balrog13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<balrog13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<balrog13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<czart_9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<czart_9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<czart_9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<czart_9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<joycepao> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joycepao> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joycepao> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<irc-522522523> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irc-522522523> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<irc-522522523> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irc-522522523> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<abraxis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<abraxis> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<abraxis> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<milky27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<milky27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<milky27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<milky27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<earlz18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tux28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tux28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tux28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kek918> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SakiiR21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thejoecarroll3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thejoecarroll3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tsp4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tsp4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tsp4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nate18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nate18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<olspookishmagus1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qmr22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qmr22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qmr22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Looking> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cool_Fire> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brand02> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rigel3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DanPin0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cork7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<neptune> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dave99> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidfg414> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdroid> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdroid> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mdroid> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thomasb9511> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<blocked7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aphel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aphel> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Compu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Compu> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lino> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lino> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lino> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lildirt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lildirt> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lildirt> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<By29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<}ls{10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<}ls{10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<the_madman26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Carlos061117> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webbyz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webbyz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<webbyz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sneakyness> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nazca5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nazca5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nazca5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nothing4You19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fydel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erasmus28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AbbeyRipstra27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RussellB2814> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lmartin9212> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zopsi7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matze25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JesseOor> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JesseOor> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Meanderthal0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest39318> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<See> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkk71> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikivi5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<infernix8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Victorsueca18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darkmagic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ljharb23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loeken12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<luke-jr19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-02
<loppy2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkk71> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pinPoint2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chaoscon7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Compu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JoeK28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nemesys> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PuppyKun0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ollien> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nyuszika7h5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NeddySeagoon21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MetaNova27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RussellB289> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PlasmaStar28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shrooms28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<basic`29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ilbelkyr22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kek918> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chords> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chords> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iownall5557> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<purrdeta26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<purrdeta26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<purrdeta26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eido1on> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Omnious> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Frogging10114> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matlock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matlock> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matlock> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matlock> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Hink> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RustyJ14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<weq21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LuK133722> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Minkar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidebeatrici16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SWAT25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elenah26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hsiktas24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l4z4i> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vans21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<israfel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hggdh18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arza0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sheraf5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quicksilver10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Olipro29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nick`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eNbass14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-03
<pppingme13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<J214> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ekl-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Miklo25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jak22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DataComputist> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<this> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<calcul0n> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<liguo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Geeky_Bear> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-04
<urdh18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<wraeth3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<O-dog1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mitch_11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<burnout_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nstr6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nstr6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nstr6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hijiri> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Hijiri> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hijiri> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Adran2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MJ944> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<MJ944> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salamanderrake> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<salamanderrake> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salamanderrake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sharker> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Sharker> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sharker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Iciloo13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Iciloo13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Alistair29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Alistair29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<plat_4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<plat_4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rogue2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<rogue2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rogue2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rogue2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mfa29819> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mfa29819> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Solprefixer> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Solprefixer> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<d10n6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<d10n6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<conno> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<conno> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Brace10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Brace10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Brace10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<salios> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<salios> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salios> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m4v23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<m4v23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kayamm25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<kayamm25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sst6614> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<sst6614> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pierte> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<pierte> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pierte> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<SailorHaumea1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<iw00t23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<iw00t23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<naos23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<naos23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<naos23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<w3stside0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nullrouted> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Cajs25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ovoldemorto> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<danmackay3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<danmackay3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<danmackay3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danmackay3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<VM_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<smaudet> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<smaudet> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Waggie11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Waggie11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Ritche12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<robink> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<robink> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<red-0016> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Asoka24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Asoka24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Asoka24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Asoka24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nosbig13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-05
<christel6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Soni9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Soni9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<danielhuman> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<of> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<DanPin1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<DanPin1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mlhess> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<gamma5> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<andries18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest28491> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Iota0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tcsc8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<brykr14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ktr11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jackmcbarn3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jackmcbarn3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jackmcbarn3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jackmcbarn3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sophira0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<montag4518> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<holodoc15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Miklo26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Miklo26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Miklo26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rubdos15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<AC`97_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Sabotender22> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sabotender22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Sabotender22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Sabotender22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Sabotender22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Torgeir> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Torgeir> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Torgeir> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Torgeir> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Torgeir> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<johnlage19> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<johnlage19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<johnlage19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<johnlage19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<johnlage19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<themill13> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<themill13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<themill13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<themill13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<themill13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MarkAtwood4> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MarkAtwood4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<MarkAtwood4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<MarkAtwood4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<MarkAtwood4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MrElendig16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MrElendig16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<MrElendig16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<MrElendig16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<MrElendig16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pierte> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pierte> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pierte> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pierte> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<pierte> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RoyK27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RoyK27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RoyK27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RoyK27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RoyK27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nope__> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nope__> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nope__> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nope__> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nope__> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TheoM> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TheoM> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TheoM> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TheoM> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TheoM> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CurryWurst24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<CurryWurst24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<CurryWurst24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<CurryWurst24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<CurryWurst24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<webpigeon9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<webpigeon9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<webpigeon9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<webpigeon9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<webpigeon9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<l4z4i> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<l4z4i> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<l4z4i> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<l4z4i> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<l4z4i> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<burnout_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<burnout_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<burnout_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<burnout_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<burnout_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tharkun16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Erenzie22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Erenzie22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Erenzie22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Erenzie22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Erenzie22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nug700> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nug700> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nug700> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nug700> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nug700> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Neo19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Neo19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Neo19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Neo19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Neo19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<DataComputist> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<DataComputist> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<DataComputist> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<DataComputist> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<DataComputist> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<PaulCapestany> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<irv5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<irv5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<irv5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<irv5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<irv5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<yaymuffins6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<yaymuffins6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<badseed> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Erynnn19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Erynnn19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<johnlage14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<samouy19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Exaeta> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Exaeta> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zaratustra13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ArsenArsen20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Zapy4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mlhess> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mlhess> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<eNigmaFx28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Trashlord12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Trashlord12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fwilson> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xlbrag_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xiti16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xiti16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Xiti16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<red-00118> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Lord_of_Life10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Evel-Knievel> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest29766> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tsp10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ishaq27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Turner92> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<johnpark_pj> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<johnpark_pj> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fydel15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fydel15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
#ubuntu-website 2020-07-31
<sigv> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/focal/ has a typo in the browser tab name (<head><title>). It is currently ´Ubuntu 20.04 (Focla Fossa) Release Build´, where Focla should be Focal instead
